# Attacks in Oslo



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I heard about this earlier, but now I'm hearing that they think there are at least 80 dead from the shootings at the youth camp. I had first heard 9 or 10. It's just inconceivable to me!

http://www.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/europe/07/22/norway.explosion/


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

I was coming here to post about this too. More firsthand accounts in this article.

It's horrifying. He blew up the government buildings and then went to that island and killed all those children. To stop them before they could taking political action that went against his beliefs. Killed before they were able to have a life, or make a mark on the world, or breed. It's heartbreaking and terrifying that a human being could plan and carry out something like this.

But I'm also appalled that The New York Times and other sources claimed that it was Islamic jihadists without any evidence and they were wrong. He was tall, fair skinned, blond, and Christian.


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

I've been catching up on the news before going to bed and I, too, was shocked to hear the death toll jump so drastically.

So horrible, especially the deaths of all those teenagers. There are no words.








for those who died. Peace be with their families and with the nation of Norway.


----------



## Fitrah (Nov 4, 2010)

Very sad and horrific. It's just incredible to me that some one could get to such a point of opening fire on innocent people, especially youth. Obviously there was some major mental disturbances there, but it's also like the extreme politics these days are making people loose touch with reality.

As a Muslim when ever I hear of something like this what goes through my head is "please don't be a muslim, please don't be a muslim...." And it is very telling that even when it is most certainly not a Muslim, Associated Press still is bringing in connections with terrorism done by Muslims while it is clearly irrelevant. It is just plain scary what the world is coming to, but on the other hand it is very reminiscent of the way its always been.


----------



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

Last night Norway, my country, lost it`s innocence.







I`m feeling sick to my stomach. One man has killed atleast 84 kids (from 14 YO and up) who was on a political youth rally, and he has killed atleast 7 people working in the Prime Ministers HQ in Oslo. (Now the police say it might have been more than one man, but they only have one man in custody.)

The kids where on an Island, and he got out there by pretending to be a cop. He just started shooting. The images on tv makes me cry. Kids throwing themselfs into the sea, desperately trying to escape. Dead kids floating in the water.

Almost 100, and still counting.

Pray for us.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

This is all just so sad.


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

Oslo Mayor Stang, when asked whether Oslo needs greater security, said, "I don't think security can solve problems. We need to teach greater respect."

And Prime Minister Stoltenberg's response was, "We will fight this with more democracy and more humanity."

That the attitude of elected officials could be so compassionate makes me even more shocked that an event of this nature could take place in Norway. To me, this stance on preventing future violence is so much more comforting, and should prove much more effective, than the vengeful reaction that would be expected of US officials.


----------

